# Tale for the Long Days_Updated!



## adebord30183 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sittin here at home on one of these cold winter nites just gave me an idea to pen a tale for the slow times. 

         The dirt was still damp from the nite air as Sam slipped up the old loggin trail that led to the back side of his Granddads property. As he had done many times before, he eased his way by the old creek crossing and picked up a couple of rounded stones. Not many young boys cared enough about rollin over at this time of day, much less tear out like a bat out of tarnation on a 3 mile hike through the dark hollers of the North Georgia Mountains. Sam only had one thing on his mind as the cool air filled his lungs; That old Clarence had biscuits waitin.
       See old Clarence Jamerson was a mountain man for lack of a better term. Some say he had migrated down from the Rockies in the 30's to settle with a wild eyed woman named Betty. One nite as Clarence lay sleepin she got into a wild mood, bashed his head with a washpot and aint been seen since. So needless to say since then Old Clarence had been a little uneasy in the wee hours of the mornin. 
      Sam's eyes at last caught the glimpse of the lantern light inside of Clarences shack in the distance. He cautiously eased up throught the oak holler that faced the front of his shack. He paused at 40 yards out and eased his trusty flip out of his pack and rummaged through his pocket and removed one of the rocks he had picked up earlier. With a swift pull and careful aim he sent it sailin and with a loud thud thundered off the door. Sam nearly fell out when he heard the crash from within. Soon thereafter the porch was allumned by the coal oil lamp and in the door way stood the tattered figure of old Clarence himself, .45 colt tight in his grip. As the foul words spewed from his mouth Sam couldnt keep himself from snickering. At least a hundred times he had done this same thing, and it never failed to get his ancient friends blood a pumpin and fists a shakin. With a sly grin he cussed Sam good as he made his way up to the house, and after a brief threating as always, he invited Sam in to discuss the mornings plan. 
     After a hearty belly bustin breakfast of hog sausage, biscuits and gravy, the odd pair stepped into the breaking dawn and took a moment to take in the beauty of the morning. The dogs to the side of the house eagerly awaited the snap of a leash as they stepped from their barrel houses. With excitement boiling in Sams young heart, he awaited the ok from Clarence to get the dogs. He always liked to toy with the young boys impatient mind, so he pulled a pack of chew from his jacket and slowly pulled the tab back. As Sam was just on the point of exploding, Clarence gave the go ahead to pull the eagerly awaiting dogs from there chains and they made their way down the trail leading to the creek behind Clarences ramshackled home. 
      With hurried unrest in his youthful legs, Sam held back the want to run to get the dogs cut loose.  As any good mentor and guide, Clarence took the time on their short walk to give Sam an ear full about the importance of patience when gearing up for full day of bustin bushytails. He explained that even though he wanted to hear those majestic hounds bust the stillness of the world wide open as they caught the scent of an old grey, he cherished the joy of wakin up to another fine day even more. And as the fog sourounded them as they walked along side the creek, Sam grabed the snaps to cut em loose at the sound of Clarences voice sayin "Get 'em." And with a smile on his face and a groan from his mouth he spoke those long awaited words in Sam's direction and in a swift motion he cut the pair loose to head out to reak havoc upon the perky ears of every squirrel in there path. And no sooner had they disappeared from view did that blissful sound of a hot track struck enter the ears of the awaiting pair.



***Alrighty Im done for tonite, but if their is interest in the rest of the story, I will continue it. 

Alex


----------



## sidekicks409 (Jan 12, 2009)

sounds good so far


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

Hay, man I got up early to hear the rest of the story!

Why Not?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Rabbit Town  U.S.A.~~~~~~~>


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 13, 2009)

PLEASE...........I am in the woods with them guys at this point!  What are we doing next?  Continue please..........


----------



## rabbithound (Jan 13, 2009)

man ...ya gotta continue this !!!!


----------



## adebord30183 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got a break from work for a second to let yall know I will continue the tale later this evening when I get in. Thanks for readin.

Alex


----------



## adebord30183 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Part II- The Meeting*

Born to a farm family in the mountains of Georgia may have seemed like a hard way to come up for most. But not for Sam. As soon as his legs were stable enough to support him he was off to the races chasin anything and everything he could find. His back side had been tanned red many a time in his younger days for leavin out and worryin his moma half to death. When he reached the golden age of ten, he was brought into the wonderful world of runnin game behind a pack of dogs. It was a mere stroke of pure boyhood luck he did so happen to stumble on to this too. 
See Sam's daddy was as stubborn as a man could be. Brought up hard workin the land his daddy and granddaddy had worked for years, his hands were callaused and his back was strong. Just to smile seemed an undaunting task for the hard workin man. He never really cared for the art of runnin dogs. Simple because he felt it an unneccesary choir to take what he needed to feed his family. But Sam always dreamed of something a little more and when he finally found it, oh boy did it take him by the pants and not let him go.
Sam spent his free time away from his choirs bustin the creeks dry and walkin the hills flat. Every waining moment he had spare he would slip off into the mountains and explore every hole and crevice he could find. He had always heard tales of a mean old hermit that roamed the mountains on the backside of his grandads property, but never really paid them much mind as he was too preoccupied with trivial things like flippin stones at rabbits or tryin to sneak up on a bird just to see how close he could get. 
But Sam found himself in a tight spot one late Winter evenin along the outer realm of his fantasy world. While playin on the side of one of the slick rock banks he slipped and wound up with his foot caught in a crevice. With dark drawing near he began to feel a slow chill skim up his back as in the distance he could hear a pack of hounds hurriedly gaining ground on his location. It sounded like the deathly barks of a pack of evil wolves that was said to run in front of that evil old hermit. Breed from the very rock bottom of Satans hades, the hounds were well within earshot when Sam caught the glimpse of a slow movin figure along the skylight. Fear took him all over like a hard summer rain and his was heart was thumpin like an indian drum as the ghastly figure drew even closer to his doomed spot. He felt right then as the lantern blinded him for a brief moment that this was the end. But as swiflty as the fear entered his body the overwhelming feeling of freedom took its place. Seems this old hermit everyone spoke of was no more evil than the majestic pair of hounds that sat at Sam's sides lickin his face. And so, as the final monents of light struggled to keep there face there on that mountain, Clarence Jamerson introduced Sam into the dream world he had often saw in his sleep; the world of runnin dogs.


----------



## bigrob82 (Jan 13, 2009)

man that is good stuff i would like to read more when you feel like writing


----------



## sidekicks409 (Jan 13, 2009)

ok ok whats next your killing us with all the stoping


----------



## Jeb (Jan 13, 2009)

Keep it going , its a great read.
                    Jeb


----------



## adebord30183 (Jan 13, 2009)

As the sun lay down its golden rays upon the mighty oak the dogs were treed upon, the 2 hunters made hast to see if their elusive foe was in the open. Clarence allowed his collective eyes to gaze from limb to limb as Sam bounced around like an outhouse rat. Frantic in his search, Sam had yet to allow himself to slow down so he did not miss one single point where that old bushy tail might be layin. Then, as he often did, Clarence spotted what appeared to be a perky set of ears cast against the mornin sky. With a single crack from his old .22 here came the squirrel tumbling southward on its final plunge towards the earth. "I got him", sneared Clarence, as Sam looked angrily in his direction. It was custom for Clarence to shoot the first one, as to get some fur in the dogs mouth. As much of a moral boost it was for the dogs, it often got under Sam's skin when the ancient trained eyes of his beloved mentor could outspot his sharp youthful eyes. And without much more than a single whistle, off set Trigger and Bull to seek out another. 
Bull and Trigger were the best pair of dogs Clarence had ever owned. Day or nite, rain or snow, the two hounds solely lived to please their master. Aging the two dogs was almost impossible to do, for just like their aging master, they would run till the end of their days. Bred from what the old timers considered the best, the half Treeing Walker half cur dog team was almost unstoppable when they were on their game. And no sooner had they dropped from the first tree did they post up treed on another one not 100 yards down the holler. This round Sam wasted no time in gettin to the tree. He spied the beady eyed critter not half way up a big pine, and proceeded to holler like he had just seen the plague. Sam knew what was stirring, and made no effort to hurry up to the tree. He often gathered as much enjoyment out of seein the boy happy as he did seein the old dogs tree. Almost.
With a careful aim and a mindful eye, Sam dotted the ace with a single shot from the rifle, and sent another dropping down. Clarence seemed suprised when he didnt lower the rifle when it fell, but soon caught movement farther up the tree. Without time for protest that it was his turn did the rifle sound off once more and brought another plummeting down. Of course he had to cuss the boy a little  for this. Not because of spite, but more out of jealousy Sam managed to gain 1 up on him in thier hunt so far. Ah, boy he would surely have to hear about this the rest of the day.
After 3 solid hours of huntin, the two made haste to get back to the cabin, with a total of 7 in the bag. Clarence regained his lead for the day on a final tree where 2 big greys were sprawled out on a big poplar. It may not seem like much in the total realm of life, but Clarence couldnt allow the youngster to beat him out at his own game. Besides , they had 3 full day hunts and a full nite before it was over for the week, and Clarence seemed more eager than ever to extend the lead on his eager challenger. With conversation of years gone by filling the air, the duo made their way up the beaten path in the direction of the cabin. But just as they came into view of the ramshackled shack Clarence called home, thier joyful expressions were imediately replaced with rigid terror as the most ungodly sound either of the two had ever heard erupted from the laurel thicket not 20 feet to their left.....


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 14, 2009)

Dude..........that is just wrong!! 

 NO WAY can you stop now!  Please let it be what I am thinking.....


----------



## adebord30183 (Jan 14, 2009)

The mountain to the other side of the trail from where the scream came from dropped off swiftly, but neither Sam or Clarence paid it much mind as they bounded off across the hill. Clarence had been within earshot of nearly every possible animal the mind could possible imagine, and the sound bellowing through the holler around him now was enough to give the devil himself a jolt. The dogs passed the two hunters soon after they made their narrow escape and had kicked up more dust than a west Texas sand storm. After reaching what they deemed a safe distance, the exhausted pair dropped to the ground and peered back through the dense undergrowth to try and catch a glimpse of the unholy creature that had just made every hair on there bodies stand on end. Sam was peppering Clarence with every possible question he could think of, and Clarence had barely heard a thing he had said after hearing the word what-. 
No sign of a pursuit in there direction was found as they slowly crept back towards the cabin. With careful steps and mindful eyes they reached the base of the hill leading up to the trail. After a brief argument over which of the 2 would go first, Clarence gave in, being the more experienced of the pair in dealing with whatever lay awaiting above them. It must have taken them the better part of 20 mins to make thier sneak upward, and as he reached the crest, Clarence felt a slight sense of fear run down his spine.
His trained eyes scoped the trail he had just stood in an hour before. After no sign of a threat, he eased his way up onto his feet and slowly gazed the thicket. He was befuzzled as to where whatever it was had went, and seeing that it was all clear turned to tell Sam it was clear. When all at once he caught movement out of the corner of his eye. He turned to be blinded by a barrage of colors and screams comin right into his face. He toppled backwards in a mass aray of blindness and desperation, hollerin at the top of his lungs.
Sam had ducked when he saw Clarence come tumbling backwards, and had yet catch a glimpse of anything he could make out other than that of the jumble of man and beast that now lay 100 feet down below him. He heard Clarence cussin, and took a sigh of relief for he knew the old man was ok. But what caught his eye next sent him into a jumbled up mess of laughter, confussion, and disbelief for the beast that sent one of the wildest mountain men and his jovial side kick screaming now stood full figured not 20 feet from Clarence's current position. And when Clarence got his bearings and peared in its direction, he couldn't help but snicker at the full fanned being that now stood before him. In all his travels he never geussed he would come as close to dying as he had just did on the recieving end of a flustered peacock.

 I couldnt help but throw this in. I will continue with the rest of the Tale for the Long Days tomorow nite. Let me know what ya think so far.

Alex


----------



## sidekicks409 (Jan 14, 2009)

keep it comming that is good


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 16, 2009)

*get back up there.........*

Back to the top.......keep it coming brother!  This is really great stuff.........it is amazing what an old man and little kid can get themselves into


----------



## sidekicks409 (Jan 16, 2009)

ok ok next i cant wait


----------



## adebord30183 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thought I would bump this up for the newbies. Gonna try and get back on it soon if any interest.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 23, 2009)

Good read.


----------



## bigrob82 (Nov 23, 2009)

let us have it man it is great so far


----------



## cwatson (Nov 29, 2009)

Pretty good readin buddy..ill check back in on this one


----------



## rifleroom (Nov 30, 2009)

Let 'er rip!


----------



## kurzrecord99 (Nov 30, 2009)

let's hear more


----------



## hunter johnson (Dec 6, 2009)

if they made books like this i would read all the time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## awr72 (Dec 6, 2009)

you put me there with the old man and the boy thats cool you should be writer if your not


----------



## adebord30183 (Oct 19, 2011)

Long days had soon passed since that glorious week Sam spent with Clarence in his forest sanctuary. The tale of the evil peacock had been told repeatedly, and Sam saw it fit to keep it in the gossip around his home whenever it died down a little. The pair had had a great week of hunting in that week. Plenty of game had been brought home, and a many a good hunt had been had. Sam had went back to school for the Fall and Clarence had went to his same old routine of preparing for the Winter as always. Busting wood and tending to his dogs was a daily routine, but it was different this year. Sam had always been eager to spend the weekends after school was done for the week running the hills and helping the old man with his chores. It was going on 3 weeks straight and not so much as a sign of his little companion. Worried he was not, for he had sensed it coming for some time. The teenage years of a boys life has always been a confussing and trying road for any young man. Clarence had enough after the third weekend and Sam not being around. He gave the dogs an extra helping of food, buttoned down the shack, and late Sunday afternoon he decided to head into the one single place he despised like a toothache- Town.


----------



## simoncreek okie (Oct 19, 2011)

Keep it coming.....Im tuned in now!!!


----------



## deadgame (Oct 20, 2011)

This is good, keep typing!


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Oct 24, 2011)

Wheres the rest of the story???????????????


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 24, 2011)

Waiting on you bossman, I'm enthralled.


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 29, 2011)

top


----------



## adebord30183 (Jul 17, 2012)

As time had changed the town close to where Clarence and Sam lived, it had little effect on the character or demeanor ole Clarence carried. He had little to no respect for the self proclaimed "higher ups" that seemed to bustle around from store to store. Clarence long despised towns after a spell he spent working a grain train running south from Ellijay to Atlanta. They had stopped off one night to grab a quick snack and all hades broke loose inside a resturant downtown when a smitten gentlemen with a funny acent tried to take his coat. Nobody touched his prized Nite Lite coat...
As Clarence made his way down the street there were several people that offered change to him and cast sneering looks in his direction. He paid it no mind. The town was over run with high faluting "yuppies" as Clarence deemed them and he had no intentions of striking up a conversation with a soul except Sam if he happened to spot him. He was almost to the end of the street, just a stones throw away form the school house, when an aganizing and ear piercing yell nearly sent Clarence home to meet his maker. He froze, dead in his tracks as the sound came closer and he knew exactly what the screeching was coming from. None other than that of Miss. Tilly Davis- The one woman Clarence despised worse than a pants full of chiggers in a briar patch!

Sam sat close to the window, near the back of the room of the room of the school house. He liked the view, more so because he could see down the street and the constant interaction of people seemed to entertain Sam. He would watch them go about there daily routine during downtime in class, but couldnt get his mind off of the sound of the hounds thundering through the hills that seemed so far off in his memory. He was caught somewhere between hearing the teachers voice and day dreaming of the Winter break that would soon be upon him where he would venture back off into the mountains with Clarence and run the dogs for a spell. As Sam began to think about the sight of the cabin and old Clarence on the porch, the sight of that wooly ole man appeared into his eye sight and he realized it was not a dream at all as Clarence backed down towards the school house. He knew who had ole Clarence cornered, and knew that he had soon see him face a starved grizzly than what was bearing down upon him at that moment. The bell rang just in time and Sam was on his feet and rushing to try and help his dear ole mentor out of this precarious situation...

Sorry for the long delay in continuing my story. I am gonna try and keep it going for a while if theres still any interest!! Thanks for reading


----------



## mojo02 (Jul 19, 2012)

Man, that's a great read.  I just happened up on it, but will continue to check in for updates.


----------



## adebord30183 (Jul 22, 2012)

Miss Tilly Davis. The name sounded sweet as honey to the ears but her demeanor in most situations involving Clarence Jamerson would scare the stink off a gut wagon. Many years of constant troubles had arisen between the two, and yet at one time it was far from that. 
Tilly fell in love with Clarence the first time she saw him. She was a fair bit older in age, somewhere between 5 and 10 years, than Clarence was. She had spied him in town on one of his seldomn trips in and found herself intrigued by his wild and rugged look. Little did she know when she first saw Clarence, he was recovering from the bashing he'd recieved on the hard end of a fast swing of a wash pot. Women were the farthest thing from Clarence's mind at there first meeting. And it only worsened from there. 
See as we already know Clarence despised visitors to his shack. Especially woman. They tried to clean and organize and fix things that had no need to be fixed. Tilly was as ocd as a badger in a hole full of mud when it came to filth. And while Clarence was fishing one day, she took it upon herself to destroy--- errrr---- clean up the old timers place. Clarence soon returned the favor by delivering a sack full of opposeums and ground squirrels  to the livng room of Miss. Davis's home outside of town. You get the picture...

Sam roared onto the scene of the rumble insuing down the main drag of town just in time, but was utterly bewildered the closer he got to see that the yelling and quarelling had nearly subsided and it seemed the unthinkable was occuring before his eyes. The two were beginning to exchange pleasantries! Sam stopped short of the duo and slid into the bushes without being spotted. As he peered across the street at them he almost fainted when he saw them strike hands as if a deal had been made then parted ways. He had heard Clarence curse that woman without a sole ounce of remorse since the day he had met him. Curious as he was to know what the conversation was about, he slid off down the tree line out of town and headed for home. It was a less than a week until Winter break began, and it seemed as if though he and Clarence had more catching up to do than he thought...


----------



## adebord30183 (Jul 22, 2012)

As Clarence eased his way back up the road that led towards town, he split off to the right away from the way that led him home. He hadnt forgotten why he had originally came out of the hills. Sam was as fond a friend and companion he had ever had, and he missed him. Clarence knew school was nearing the end of the term, and he needed to discuss some things with him. But one thing had to be taken care of first. He knew that Sams father would be in the log mill on there farm, and he had something important to discuss with the caretaker of his little buddy. He could here the saws roaring in the distance and was a little nervous as he came into the valley. It had been some time since they had spoken and their last visit was abruptly interupted by Sam's mother thrashing Clarence's head with the rough end of a broom. She despised him to his face. Not because he had ever adversely effected Sam's life in anyway, but more so because Sams life revolved aorund pleasing the ole man. And he spent more time at the cabin than at home. She saw it as a robbery to her sons childhood. But really deep down inside she praised Clarence for making Sam happy.
Clarence spied Sams dad standing just outside the mill as he made his way down the hill. He was suprised to see Clarence around these parts, more so because there was work going on and he knew the wilely old bandit didnt take kindly to it. They struck hands im kind respect and small talk ensued. It didnt take Clarence long to get to the point. He had often pondered if he could muster up the courage to discuss the topic at hand with Sam's father. And he was none the less suprised when he wasnt thrilled with the idea Clarence had presented. See it wasnt in the proud fathers nature to take kindly to adding another mouth to feed around his farm. But he knew Sam wanted it more than anything in the world, and when the moment came that Clarence asked the question, Sams dad felt a sense of joy deep inside because he could fullfill his eldest sons life long desire. Clarence was going to give Sam a pair of hounds. And not just any hounds at that. For the discussion he had held earlier with his former nemesis in town was part of a plan that had been at work for some time. He had somehow talked Miss Tilly Davis into breeding one of  her prized bird dogs to one of his Walker-Cur dogs. The stage was set and the game was hot. He had 6 days left until he could make a dream into a reality for one small country boy....

LEt me know what you think Fellas. I intend to keep this going for a while. Got quiet a few ideas that these two may get into!!!

Alex


----------



## talkydog (Jul 22, 2012)

keep em coming, love reading bout these two guys


----------



## mojo02 (Jul 24, 2012)

This is good stuff.  Keep at it!!!


----------



## smackdown51 (Dec 17, 2013)

I found this thread and got into it......im ready to hear the rest haha


----------



## Djtrout81 (Dec 17, 2013)

Just found this thread about an hour ago and couldn't stop reading please keep it going


----------

